# ADA Aquaplant Layout 2005 -- Top Ten



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

1: Chen De Quan, Taiwan;








2: Fumio Shiga, Japan;








3: Kazunori Mitsuda, Japan;








4: Sham Kai Man Wayne, Hong Kong; *CONGRATULATIONS WAYNE!*








5: Vladimir Uzhik, Ukraine;








6: Ryu Huei yang, Korea;








7: Cheng Huang Ren, Tajwan;








8: Koji Nakamura, Japan;








9: Takehiko Hounoki, Japan;








10: Oliver Knott, Germany; *CONGRATULATIONS OLIVER!*









Commentary questions, ideas, reflections, etc...... welcome!!!

Carlos


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Tank no. 3 is the buzzzziness!!


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

5 is my favourite


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

5 and 2


----------



## summitwynds (Jun 3, 2005)

They are all beautiful!


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

5 and 10 are my favorites.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I like 1 & 5... These two are so different from what I've seen before.


----------



## Merman (Apr 26, 2005)

I really like 9


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

1, 6. I love those. Maybe we should get a poll going?


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

3, 4, and 5 are my favorites. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

I've never seen anything like 9...unbelievable! They're all incredibly good and starting to rival Amano in creativity...OK maybe not, but impressive non the less.



Merman said:


> I really like 9


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

Man...this contest is getting better and better...I'm digging 3 too!


----------



## neilw (Nov 20, 2004)

6 is the one that does it for me, not too keen on the winner it looks pretty weird IMO.


----------



## modernhamlet (Aug 9, 2005)

Wayne's is definitely one of my favorites. Great job, man!

#9 is just... sublime. Wow.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

They are all gorgeous, congrats Wayne and Oliver and thanks for posting the pictures!


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

I love them all, congrats Wayne and Oliver and thanks for posting the pictures !


----------



## bonklers (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow nr.9 has some big rocks in his tank . My vote goes to 3, 9 and 4.


----------



## Fosty (Jun 6, 2004)

My favorites are 4,5 and 10, but I just cannot get over how colorful number 5 is. It makes all of the other ones look like they are just in black and white.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

wow,

1st really looks original...3rd is my favourite...great mix of plants that blends perfectly into a very intimate setting. perfect! 9th has really nice pieces of gnarly wood and rocks and only looks a bit new.
10 really has to be appreciated in person. awesome. 4th 6th and 7th is really perfection in layout and technique
all very inspiring...i wonder how the judges can pick?


----------



## thinkfaster (Oct 3, 2005)

Can you say _WHY_ you liked the ones you liked (like Standoyo)? Judges are great for judging, but it's good to know what the general population is thinking...

I think 5 is great for all of the color; 1 is cool b/c it's unique; 9 is great b/c I wonder how that rock got in there (is it real?)!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Urkevitz said:


> 3, 4, and 5 are my favorites. Thanks for posting the pics.


ditto on those three...very striking tanks.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

They are all great, but my favorites are:

5, because of the color and the great sense of depth. It makes me feel like I am looking at a fall scene in the Smokies.

9, because I love the rock layout there, though I wish there was little more room in front of it.

10, because it makes me feel like I am looking at a scene from one of the local springs here in N Fl.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I like 5 and 10 best


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

wath kind of plants is the red/purple plant in 5?
rotola rotundifolia?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Hmmm...Although #1 is "different", I don't know that I like it best.

#2 strikes me as a fallen tree that is being overgrown. Good in and of itself, but I think it needs a background (maybe the tank isn't big enough for that?).

#3 I like this one a lot. The only thing I don't like about it is not as much depth as #5 and colors all run together (Nothing stands out)

#4 I like this one, too. It has a feeling of dimension for me.

#5 Striking colors! Seems to go on forever, too, with the green plants sticking up in the back of the purple valley.

#6 Not overly impressed with this one. The grass and the fern seem to be at odds to me.

#7 Probably my favorite. Specifically because it looks like #2 could fit right in at the bottom of the "forest".

#8 Seems too busy...from the plants to the fish it is just too busy.

#9 This one has a good side of a mountain feeling that I enjoy.

#10 Oliver has definitely got a look I'd say is natural! I would have thought this was a picture in a stream or lake!

Now...just to say I have next to no skill to any of these amazing people, and the above is purely my opinion without thinking about any of the "rules" of aquascaping.


----------



## christanto (Dec 23, 2004)

is that some kind of moss in the 1st tank? looks cool!


----------



## Dan (Aug 6, 2005)

Is there a web page that we can go to so we can see specifications (tank size, water conditions, and such)?

I really like #4 8 9 10


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

I love 1 and 5, i never thought soo much was possible.


----------



## ahhua (Aug 11, 2005)

*What is their tank size*

My comment, some of the tanks have reached the limit of the beauty of the nature!

BTW, anyone can tell me the tank size of the top 10 winners? I remember I saw it somewhere but can't find it now. Thanks.


----------



## hsteve (Jul 9, 2005)

#4 & 5... I'm jealous...


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

1 gets it, for originality and excellent balance.

No one has ever done such a realistic portrayal of a mountain range-scape before . . . indeed, stem plants backgrounds give a completely different feel. This hits on the idea of mountain ranges better than stems ever could.

With dynamic hardscape, it's more difficult to not make a mistake, and accidentally lead the eye in a distracting way. He managed to balance the "mountains" just right.

The use of sand in the foreground is an excellent decision-- even though it's only a little, it has a lot of impact, and compliments the large amount of green very well.

Another thing to note is the excellent Artistic reference-- this style makes a reference to the traditional Chinese paintings, specifically those depicting China's beautiful green-topped mountains.  To hit upon an artistic history, gives this good depth, and communicates something more than most aquascapes.


----------



## matthewburk (Sep 27, 2005)

I love love love #7, that orangeish background looks really nice is that aquascape.


----------



## tomas110011 (Jul 25, 2005)

I agree with greenmiddlefinger. Tank number 1 is unlike anything I have ever seen before and brings in a whole new style of ultra realistic aquascaping.

Top marks!


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

2 and 9.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm a little late, but I personally like #1. But all the tanks look fantastic.

-John N.


----------

